# Post cycle off the new enhanced athlete hulkz



## Jontheprocessor (Mar 10, 2017)

Has anybody tried he swarm enhanced athlete Hulkz and use the post cycle off of it and what did you use ?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sorry can't say I have  !!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2017)

He swarm hulkz?


----------



## Classical Atlas (Mar 10, 2017)

I saw a video yesterday on Youtube.. Dude got sick from HULKZ. I have used other products from them. Most are good.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> He swarm hulkz?



A swarm of hulks sounds pretty terrifying


----------

